# Newer computer worth it?



## YellowJersey (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi guys, quick hardware question. 

How much of an improvement is 3.1 GHz over 2.7 GHz? 

Here's the situation: 

I have the opportunity to acquire a second hand desktop for next to nothing, but would like to know, so far as possible, whether this new(er) machine would provide a noticeable improvement over my current laptop. Here's the difference in specs 

Laptop: Windows 7 Pro
16 GB RAM
Intel i7-3820QM 4 core CPU (2.70 GHz)
250 GB SSD
Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
Total available graphics memory 1696 MB


Desktop: Windows 7 Home
6 GB RAM (will replace with 16GB)
Intel 5-24000 4 core CPU (3.10 GHz)
1TB Harddrive (will replace with 250GB SSD) 
AMD Radeon HD 6450
Total available graphics memory 3318 MB 

I use CS5 and the Nik suite to work with 16bit 128MB TIFF files. Currently, it takes about 7 seconds for Colour Efex Pro to load and another 12 seconds to actually apply the changes for every layer. Tolerable, but not great. Would the desktop with 16GB of RAM and the extra 400MHz of processing power result in an appreciable difference that would make the $500 to buy the machine and the new components worth it? 

Any ideas?


----------



## tpatana (Feb 1, 2016)

Doesn't sound great deal. I sold my i7-2600k w/ 16gb and stuff (only missing HDD) for $150. Might have been too low, but didn't want to keep it after I bought new pc.


----------



## weilin (Feb 1, 2016)

Meh... It's a generation older but slightly higher clocked. If it's any better you're talking about a few percentage points at best. The biggest you would gain from that would be flexibility with HDs (being able to have more than one) and the ability to add a higher performing video card for GPU accelerated stuff in Photoshop/Lightroom etc. The ATI card it currently has is entry level, so not much better than what you have if not the same...

From a compute perspective, compute it's not worth it, but if you want the flexibility, it may be OK... I don't know if I'd pay 500 for that though. The CPU is only worth 100 on ebay, the board is another 50 a most... I'd pay 300 at best for the whole thing knowing full well I'd be buying new RAM. That would be more fair...


----------

